# my painting



## fabeer (Jun 11, 2013)

HI newbie here see my painting and comment on it whatever it is


----------



## corydulos (Apr 28, 2013)

Very nice. Peaceful without being boring.


----------



## aruna (Jun 15, 2013)

very nice and looks enjoyful weather........


----------



## splashpainting (May 6, 2013)

Hello fabeer,

Really am frankly saying very nice picture. And you know when I had felt sorrow that time I just go to our pond and sit there and see the water. After that I feel very cool and peace.

Our website splashpaintingandwine.com is making this type of paint with awesome party and limited time as well as your wish. If you would like to join our group you can visit our website.


----------



## Scott R Nelson (Jun 26, 2013)

I like how the white of the clouds and the snow looks natural. I'm not quite to the point where I can do something like that with watercolor.

That's one of the techniques I still intend to learn.


----------



## ncartco (Jul 3, 2013)

Good painting ,i like this watercolor.


----------



## tricky raven (Aug 2, 2013)

The deeper I go into this painting the more profound it becomes. What I see is creative friction...the winds, the clouds are playing, fighting, recreating themselves..enriching the land below.


----------



## Fay (Aug 5, 2013)

beautiful^^


----------

